# Who Doubles on Accordian?



## Roger Knox

With the rise of button accordions with no piano-type keyboard, do painists/organists still double on accordion?


----------



## Taggart

More like the other way round. On the folk scene, with standard piano accordions, it's very common to see accordion players doubling on piano. We've been to box and fiddle clubs where an accordionist will double on keyboards. Don't see many button boxes on the Scottish dance scene.

The classic example is Angus Lyon of Blazin’ Fiddles who has worked as a piano accordion player in Scottish dance bands but now plays (and teaches) keyboards.


----------

